# Doberman Dandruff issues



## Paratoxins (Apr 16, 2013)

So, I already knew Dobermans were prone to skin conditions. Mine does actually have dandruff problems, and I've tried specialty shampoos for sensitive skin, dry skin, etc. and she still has horrible dandruff problems. I've tried using expensive grooming supplies(such as soaked pads, conditioner, supplements for skin and dandruff, but those didn't work either...

I figured you may ask about diet. Marceline eats a combination of Rachel Ray's Turkey dry food - Grain Free, Instinct Raw Rabbit Formula Medallions, and Instinct Raw Bites Duck Formula.

I'd really like for her to not have a dandruff problem, but I don't really know what else to try. What has worked best for you all with Dobes and skin conditions?

Also, while I'm asking, she's awfully scrawny for a Doberman. I wish she would fill out a bit more, though she did just recently get fixed this week. She's 1 1/2 years old, and was the runt of her litter.

I ran into someone with a gorgeous, huge Doberman one day and told him about mine. He said she may of been from US bloodlines and that his was from Norwegian(I think) bloodlines. He also said that she may fill out around 2 or 2 1/2 years of age... I know about Doberman behavior and such, but not a lot about physical attributes, I just know they're thinner than most breeds, muscular, and tall. A lot of leg.

Marceline closely resembles a deer, to be honest.










(Forgive the messy laundry room off to the side, I'd threw a rug in there annnd... messed it all up.. and it got sand like crap all up in my dryer and on the floor.)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I've found fish oil (and I give sardines for treats) to be helpful for dandruff. I care for mostly pit bulls and they seem to have have sensitive skin commonly. Just upping the healthy fat content in their diet is often enough to help. 

If you are using any fabric softeners, scented laundry soap, etc on the sheets or blankets that the dog lies on, then try a switch to the unscented laundry soap like a "free and clear" product and skip the fabric softeners (they leave residue that can irritate). Putting a little white vinegar in the washer with the sheets and towels can help remove residue from previous soaps. 

If you are running the heat in your house still, try running a humidifier since dry indoor heated air seems to dry out/ irritate the skin. 

A switch to a non-poultry based food might be worth trying


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My Dobie/Rott mix has some dry spot issues. I give her fish oil daily (human kind that is purified of any contaminants such as mercury, PCB's, and Dioxins) two 1200 mg capsules daily .........and vitamin E three times a week. The vitamin E is needed to replace the E that is used up to utilize the fish oil. The vitamin E is also human grade and 400IU with dl alpha and natural d-alpha. This does the job for her skin and coat excellently.

I use "Natures Bounty" brands on both the fish oil and vitamin E. 

I have had purebred Dobermans and always used oil for their skin and coat since they are prone to skin issues.

She sure does look like a little deer. But she is a cutie!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I've honestly had very few skin issues with my Dobermans. They get a bit of dandruff if the house is very dry in the winter, and occasionally after a very long car ride (like 6+ hrs) but... nothing to really write home about. Granted, I do feed raw so that may be part of it.

Thoughts on skin issues:
1. have you ever tried cutting out poultry? I've known several Dobermans that are sensitive to processed poultry (i.e. chicken and/or turkey based kibble)
2. adding a fish oil supplement may help. (I use pollock and/or salmon oil)
3. how often are you bathing, and what specific shampoos are you using? Are you following up with a conditioning spray?
4. Have you had her thyroid checked? 

Comments on size:
1. Dobermans are not supposed to be huge. They are a medium sized breed and should not be as "heavy" looking as Rottweilers or Bullmastiffs. European *show* lines do tend to be more coarse. (It's a peeve of mine that people say smaller/wispy Dobermans must be from "American lines" - there are large and small, substantial and insubstantial specimens on both sides... and the myth that American dobes are scrawny really gets old.)
2. 1.5yrs is still a "teenage" in this breed, so I'm not surprised that she's not done filling out. 
3. In this breed, spaying and neutering does make a huge difference on size.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sizzledog said:


> I've honestly had very few skin issues with my Dobermans. They get a bit of dandruff if the house is very dry in the winter, and occasionally after a very long car ride (like 6+ hrs) but... nothing to really write home about. Granted, I do feed raw so that may be part of it.
> 
> Thoughts on skin issues:
> 1. have you ever tried cutting out poultry? I've known several Dobermans that are sensitive to processed poultry (i.e. chicken and/or turkey based kibble)
> ...


Great advice. I agree. Change proteins, add pure salmon oil daily, cod liver oil 3x a week, and probably increase her food a bit too for awhile and see if she doesnt gain a little weight. I feed raw too, but dont care much for,the dehydrated types as there isnt as much meat/fat in them. Lots of veggies and fruits in all,that I have looked at. Also interested in your bathing regime, as you may be overdoing the products, and just causing more flaking. I would bath her at least once a month, regular pet shampoo, no special stuff, and rinse well. No conditioners. They leave a residue that can be causing more flaking.


----------

